

FunnyJunk lawyer's wife wades into fray, calls critics "nazi scumbags" - tnash
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/funnyjunk-lawyers-wife-wades-into-fray-calls-critics-nazi-scumbags/

======
coffeeThermos
Carreon's reaction of ridiculous lawsuits and bizarre poetry reminds me of a
study I read about a few years ago. IIRC the study brought in narcissists
under the guise of a television interview. The "interviewer" would prod the
narcissist verbally until he would explode in anger resulting in him yelling
and screaming at the interviewer. When they allowed the narcissist to review
the tape of the interview to have the final say on whether or not it airs on
television, the narcissist would be believe that he performed well in the
interview and allow it to air.

Unfortunately for Carreon, his display of narcissism is now well documented on
the internet. When we live in an age where it is almost standard to google
somebody before using their services, such a display does not put him in good
light.

------
MrEnigma
Always great when people think they know how the world works stumble into
something they clearly don't understand. And instead of trying to understand
it, or admitting they don't get it, they flail around using their old tricks.

------
vampirechicken
Am I the only one here who thinks that based on his acting as counsel pro se
on the original lawsuit, that Carreon owns Funny Junk, and that's why the
BearLove thing made him lose any remaining objectivity he might have had?

------
drivingmenuts
If I were Funnyjunk, I'd be seriously considering getting another lawyer. I'd
almost consider it performance art, but parts of the situation are in bat
country and it's going to skew the case horribly.

~~~
true_religion
Yes, but who actually owns FunnyJunk?

It may just be Cameron. Or, he could be somehow entangled with the real
founders (best friend, relative, etc.)

------
debacle
Well at least she was nice about it.

------
reader5000
This thing is just disturbing. Clearly there are severe mental health issues
involved.

